# viewer discression advised



## kalmkidd (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry but i write rap lyrics / poems im depressed as hell so i need to vent and yes im on meds if u were gonna ask.


my mind is twisted by this violent sickness that i aquired when i was five but by the time of six it
made me a nihilist wicked psycho child with frighten-in visions 
i tried to listen when psychiatrists prescribed me prescriptions 
but i just sniffed em to get by n try n hide my condition
 then my addiction grew n it refused divine intervention
but i pretended i was fine n didnt cry for attention
inside my depression collided with misguided aggression
and mindless obsessions of murder gave me giant erections

sorry for the vent


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 17, 2007)

kalmkidd said:


> and mindless obsessions of murder gave me giant erections



that made me laugh. 

sorry you're depressed


----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 17, 2007)

i need a girl like u in my life lol


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 17, 2007)

you wouldnt want me in your life


----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 17, 2007)

whys that, ur beautiful and have a AWESOME ASS lol


----------



## skieur (Nov 17, 2007)

Depression can be overcome but it is easier to do so if you understand it.
Contrary to former prejudices, it is not mental illness as in curable through psychology. There is a genetic component in that if your parents or grandparents displayed tendencies toward depression, then you will as well. Current research shows that it is a chemical and electrical imbalance in the brain. The brain however is dynamic in function and has some although limited measure of control.

This is why counselling with a perscription for citalopram (Celexia) or Prozac or some other anti-depressant is usually recommended by a psychiatrist. As a patient you need the motivation and determination to overcome your depression and the flexibility to talk to, listen to and work with your psychiatrist.

It is certainly a struggle that few people understand, but you can succeed.

Give it your best.

skieur


----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 17, 2007)

ya i try. i kno everything there is to know about it cause im technically bipolar i read and read on it and i must say im better than i was but still some broken bridges i need to repair.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 17, 2007)

OMG TPF love!!! awweeee  :greenpbl:


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Does making a rap song about your problems make you feel better? If so I really want to try.

_School is so very long and boring,_
_like a jigsaw puzzle,_
_now i can't sleep-in in the morning,_
_now I need a muzzle._

Couldn't think of anything to rhyme with puzzle. Sheesh.


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 18, 2007)

im not beautiful

and the ass is the exception to the rule i suppose.....


----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 18, 2007)

ur pic looks it to me.


----------



## JohnMF (Nov 19, 2007)

Ever seen The Secret Life of the Manic Depressive?

it's a documentary by Stephen Fry whom is bipolar himself. It's very interesting.

it's on YouTube. Here is the first part


----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 19, 2007)

THANKS JOHN THATS INTERESTING. AND TO THE DUDE WITH THE WRITING QUESTION OH YES IT VENTS ALL MY FRUSTRATION.


----------



## cameramike (Nov 22, 2007)

its good you have a way to vent it, thats a good step in getting over it. i wish i head seeked help but at the same time sort of glad i got over it myself. keep on writing and venting its one of the best things you can do. especially if you are doing it self willingly.


----------



## doobs (Nov 22, 2007)

Nihilism owns.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 22, 2007)

Nilsson Smchilsson.  kalmkidd, please PM me.  They may not stick, but I've got a few grams of wisdom through experience.  Truth be told, it's not that bad.


----------

